# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  7 बातें जो सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटों पर नहीं लिखनी चाहिए

## mamta007

*क्या आप फेसबुक, ओर्कुट और मायस्पेस जैसी सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटों को एक खुली किताब की तरह मानते हैं? क्या आपको लगता है कि आपके द्वारा पोस्ट की गई हर जानकारी मात्र आपके मित्रों तक ही पहुँच रही है? तो एक बार फिर सोचिए.


सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटें "गुप्त" नहीं होती है. ये खुली किताब की तरह हो सकती है परंतु उनके लिए जो लोगों की जानकारियाँ चुराना चाहते हैं.*

----------


## mamta007

*सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटों पर अपनी प्रोफाइल बनाते समय अत्यंत निजी जानकारियों को गुप्त ही रखना हितावह होता है. एक साइबर विशेषज्ञ डेव वाईटलेग ने फेसबुक पर पोस्ट ना करने जैसी 10 जानकारियों के बारे में लिखा है. उनमें से हमने चुनी ऐसी 7 जानकारियाँ जो वाकई में गुप्त रखी जानी चाहिए.
*

----------


## mamta007

*जन्मस्थान और जन्मतिथि* - फेसबुक तथा अन्य सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटों पर प्रोफाइल बनाते समय यह जानकारी नहीं लिखनी चाहिए. क्योंकि अमूमन हम ईमेल खातों को बनाते समय गुप्त प्रश्न के जवाब में अपना जन्मस्थान ही चुनते हैं. इस तरह से अपने जन्मस्थान की जानकारी सार्वजनिक कर देने से आप ओनलाइन चोरी का शिकार हो सकते हैं.

----------


## mamta007

*अपनी माँ का नाम* - अपनी परिवार के सदस्यों की जानकारी हो सके तो ना भरें. विशेष रूप से माँ का नाम, क्योंकि ईमेल खातों तथा अन्य स्थानों पर गुप्त प्रश्न बनाते समय जो एक सवाल आपसे पूछा जाता है वह यह भी होता है.

----------


## mamta007

*अपना पता* - अपना वास्तविक पता सार्वजनिक ना करें. क्योंकि आप नहीं जानते कि कौन आपकी जानकारियाँ पढ रहा है.

----------


## mamta007

*निजी तस्वीरें पोस्ट ना करें* - अपने बच्चों की तथा अपने परिवार के निजी कार्यक्रमों की तस्वीरें पोस्ट ना करें (फेसबुक जैसी साइट पर आप अपने एल्बम को मात्र मित्रों के साथ साझा कर सकते हैं). हितावह यह है कि आप पिकासा या फ्लिकर जैसी साइटों पर तस्वीरें अपलोड करें जहाँ आप अपने फोल्डर को "प्राइवेट" रख सकते हैं (हालाँकि यह भी एकदम सुरक्षित तो नहीं है).

----------


## mamta007

*अपनी छुट्टी की जानकारी* - फेसबुक जैसी साइट पर आप छुट्टियों में कितने दिन शहर से बाहर जा रहे हैं और इस बीच घर पर कोई होगा कि नहीं यह जानकारी सार्वजनिक ना करें.

----------


## mamta007

*अभद्र भाषा* - सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटों पर किसी पर भी आरोप ना लगाएँ, अभद्र भाषा का उपयोग ना करें और मजाक में ही सही परंतु अपने किसी भी मित्र की तस्वीर पोस्ट ना करें. यह सब कानूनी रूप से आप के खिलाफ जा सकता है.

----------


## mamta007

*स्विकारोक्ति* - किसी बात को लेकर ग्लानी का अनुभव कर रहे हैं और लोगों के सामने उसे कबूल करना चाहते हैं? सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटें वह स्थान नहीं है. अपनी निजी बातों को इस तरह की साइटों पर ना लिखें.

----------


## mamta007

_ये कुछ ऐसी बातें हैं जो आम तौर पर हमारे ध्यान से बाहर चली जाती है और इससे हमारी गोपनियता भंग हो सकती है. ध्यान रखिए सोश्यल नेटवर्किंग साइटें अपने मित्रों और परिवार के सदस्यों के साथ सम्पर्क में रहने का अच्छा माध्यम है. परंतु वह गुप्त नही है._




मेरे दुसरे सूत्र ... 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13995

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12909

----------


## umabua

अच्छी और उपयोगी जानकारी है मित्र। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Shree Ji

प्रिय मित्र अंधेरी गली मे दिपक दिखाने के लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्त आपका ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र पढ़्ने के बाद ऐसे लगा जैसे किसी ने चिर-निंद्रा से जगा दिया हो और जागने के बाद पहला काम फ़ेसबुक कि प्रोफ़ाईल संशोधन का किया है

----------


## mamta007

> अच्छी और उपयोगी जानकारी है मित्र। धन्यवाद।


*
आपका स्वागत है ...*



 मेरे दुसरे सूत्रों पर भी आये..



http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13995

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12909

----------


## BP Mishra

सुंदर जानकारी भरा सूत्र......................

----------


## donsplender

ममताजी बहुत अच्छी जानकारीयां दी ! और भी जानने योग्य जानकरीयों से अपडेट करती रहें । नेट के मामले में ढपोरशंख ही हुं ! जानकारीयां काम आएंगी !!

----------


## hot-men

:clap::salut::clap:

----------


## Teach Guru

*कमाल कर दिया लगता है आप फिर से सक्रिय होने वाली हो....*

----------


## xman

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी है

----------


## robin hood

बहुत अच्छी और अनोखी जानकारी

----------


## mamta007

> ममताजी बहुत अच्छी जानकारीयां दी ! और भी जानने योग्य जानकरीयों से अपडेट करती रहें । नेट के मामले में ढपोरशंख ही हुं ! जानकारीयां काम आएंगी !!





> :clap::salut::clap:





> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी है





> बहुत अच्छी और अनोखी जानकारी





> *कमाल कर दिया लगता है आप फिर से सक्रिय होने वाली हो....*





> सुंदर जानकारी भरा सूत्र......................




*सूत्र पर आने और अपने विचार रखने के लिए सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद....*

----------


## The Hacker

> प्रिय मित्र अंधेरी गली मे दिपक दिखाने के लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्त आपका ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र पढ़्ने के बाद ऐसे लगा जैसे किसी ने चिर-निंद्रा से जगा दिया हो और जागने के बाद पहला काम फ़ेसबुक कि प्रोफ़ाईल संशोधन का किया है


*सही कहा मित्र बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र है!*

----------


## doccyk

भाई आप कहा हो सुत्र तो आगे बढाए

----------


## pkj21

अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी महोदय ।

----------

